# projecting on a screen of fog? need ideas



## innovation88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Has anyone successfully created a screen of fog that can be projected on (with a video projector) from behind? I know that you can buy the FogScreen; however, it costs thousands. I need to create a fog screen for hundreds.

Any ideas of how to do this?

Any suggestion is welcome. 

Thank you!


----------



## museav (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/multimedia-projection-show-control/6455-projecting-onto-fog.html

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/special-f-x/4450-projecting-through-haze.html


----------



## SHARYNF (Jan 26, 2010)

One of the key questions is do you need to create a fog that someone is going to walk thru or do you need to just have it look like the image is projected on the fog

If you need to be able to walk thru the fog then it will be very difficult to do

If you can live with basically a surface that has fog in front of it then you might be able to get a rear projection surface with fog in front of it. I say MIGHT

Sharyn


----------



## innovation88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you all for the suggestions and links!

To get more specific, i want a screen of fog to shoot out across the front of the stage so that we can project stuff onto it. The images don't have to be crystal clear, just clear enough that it makes sense.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 27, 2010)

innovation88 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions and links!
> 
> To get more specific, i want a screen of fog to shoot out across the front of the stage so that we can project stuff onto it. The images don't have to be crystal clear, just clear enough that it makes sense.



The issues that you have are controlling the fog (greater difficulty the larger the image desired) and where your image goes after it passes through the fog. When using fog instead of screen material, you run the risk of your complete image passing through to the audience which you may not want visually. The second is realitively easy to control while the smoke is not.


----------



## Mistermon (Feb 3, 2010)

I was able to do this a few years ago for "The Great and Powerful Oz" in Wizard of Oz . Basically I had videoed an actor and projected it onto the stage. Around the area of the projection, I had 1 1/2" PVC pipe with holes drilled into it. The pipe was sealed at one end and I attached a fog machine to the other. (can't remember, but I think i made a 'U' around the area with pipe) the force of the fog pushed through the holes and it looked really cool, BUT I had a solid background behind the fog too. Advice: start with a few holes and add more if you need them.


----------



## UKFogscreen (Feb 4, 2010)

What size Fogscreen are do you require? I have a 2m Inia Fogscreen in UK and depending on duration can also supply a larger setup using the linkable 1m units. Regards advice on DIY Fogscreen.... GOOD LUCK!


----------

